# تحويل الاحداثيات ونقلها لل google earth



## abedodeh (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء بحاجة ماسة لمساعدتكم عندي لوحة لطريق مصممة على احداثيات الاردن PLASTINE GRID وبحاجة لتحويلها الى النظام العالمي للاحداثيات بهدف نقلها لل google earth . وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

الموضوعات التالية مفيدة في الرد علي سؤالك و خاصة استخدام برنامج GeoTrans المجاني في تحويل الاحداثيات بين المراجع الجيوديسية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158677.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157407.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120090.html

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## abedodeh (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عاجزين عن الشكر يا د جمعة وربنا يوفقك ويجزيك كل الخير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*عاجزين عن الشكر يا د جمعة وربنا يوفقك ويجزيك كل الخير*​


----------



## bdr shosho (15 فبراير 2010)

الله يباركلك يا د. جمعه ويجزاك كل الخير


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا دكتور جمعة


----------



## أبو عدي بكور (10 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## حميد الحمد (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور جمعة*


----------



## محمدحسن محمد علي (31 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعظم الاجر تحياتي


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## حماده النجم (31 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/t25-topic


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## اليالسمينا (13 فبراير 2012)

*وفقك الله ورعاك يادكتور جمعه*


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (13 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## محمد الجفري (13 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------

